# Double Registered



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

How does that work? I'm just curious. When you see for sale ads that are a double registry for say AQHA and Paint or AQHA and Appy, how does that happen? I mean, what is the criteria?


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

To make a long story short, the whole AQHA/APHA double registered mess came about because the associations changed their color/parentage rules...and they were not changed at the same time. This provided an opportunity for 'crop outs' to be potentially registered with both associations, and this can be carried forward to their offspring since, for parentage rules, they are 'officially' _both_ a QH and a Paint (i.e. once registered, rule changes cannot 'unregister' them).


----------



## iridehorses (Oct 22, 2007)

All true, and to make things more confusing, they do not have to be registered with the same name - meaning in each registry, they can have a different name.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

ohhh... so it's like the palamino association? The horse would be registered AQHA because it IS QH and then it's registered Palamino because it is a palamino...

So you can't breed a QH to a Paint and then double registere it because it would not be one or the other?


----------



## Ink (Sep 25, 2009)

From what I understand, you cannot register a Quarter Horse unless both parents are registered Quarter Horses. AQHA used to not accept horses with "excessive" amounts of white on them. These horses could however be registered as Paint horses, because the paint horse registry allowed horses with two QH parents wto be registered as long as they had a certain amount of white. Then AQHA repealed the excessive white rule, and thus those horses were able to be registered in both. But now I believe APHA has changed their rules so that at least one parent must be a registered paint horse in order for the foal to be registered. 

So yeah that should be about as clear as mud


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Basically what Ink said. And yes, the APHA now requires at least one parent be APHA registered. However, I do believe that if that parent is AQHA/APHA, the foal can also be double registered if the other parent is AQHA. 

Paints are their own breed because tobiano doesn't exist in Quarter Horses, but the two are ridiculously intertwined. Abby is APHA because her dam was APHA, but her sire is AQHA. She's also solid coloured, so she has Breeding Stock papers instead of legitimate APHA. If I were to show, we would be in a separate class just because she doesn't have any big enough visible spots. (Though I'm pretty sure if I found $25 to send off for a LWO test, it would come back positive.) 

I'm not 100%, but while the Excessive White rule was in place, the AQHA sent its "spotted" Quarter Horses over to the APHA, but I don't think the APHA ever sent solid Paints to the AQHA. Don't quote me on that.

The Palomino registry and similar ones are just colour registries. They don't really mean much, IMO. Just a piece of paper stating that your horse is a Palomino and you could show those particular shows.


----------



## Ink (Sep 25, 2009)

Poseidon said:


> Paints are their own breed because tobiano doesn't exist in Quarter Horses, but the two are ridiculously intertwined. Abby is APHA because her dam was APHA, but her sire is AQHA.



Yeah they are more or less the same breed anyway, it's just that one has color and one doesn't. And to add even more fun into the mix both registries allow out crossing to thoroughbreds though I'm not 100% sure how that all works.


----------



## DaraT (Jan 30, 2010)

You could double register it as APHA & PtHA.

My solid APHA gelding is total AQHA on the dam side and APHA on the sire side. His sire is APHA only because both his dam & sire are cropout AQHA and were registered APHA. The sire side was total AQHA up to this point. So my gelding could have potentially been a 4-way registered horse if born today. He is currently registered in APHA, PtHA & PHBA.


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Ink said:


> And to add even more fun into the mix both registries allow out crossing to thoroughbreds though I'm not 100% sure how that all works.


Because Thoroughbreds are the foundation of both breeds. If you look at any Quarter Horse's pedigree, it will eventually turn into Thoroughbreds.


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

Poseidon said:


> Basically what Ink said. And yes, the APHA now requires at least one parent be APHA registered. However, I do believe that if that parent is AQHA/APHA, the foal can also be double registered if the other parent is AQHA.


Yes, since if one parent is AQHA/APHA (double registered) and the other parent is AQHA, this meets the QHxQH requirement to be registered in the AQHA and also meets the parentage requirement of the APHA as a QHxPaint.

The easiest way to think of it is that an AQHA/APHA double registered horse is like having 2 horses from a breeding/registration perspective. The AQHA sees your horse as a QH, and the APHA sees your horse as a Paint.


----------



## farmpony84 (Apr 21, 2008)

Got it. I think.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

So in the jockey club, to register a horse in that, both parents have to be a TB correct? For instance, I couldnt double register my horse because he is in the APHA, and his sire is a registered TB, right?

For my horse to be registered in the Jockey Club, both dam and sire would have to be full TB's, right?


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

Yes, both horses have to be TB to be JC. But horses CAN be both JC and APHA. I'm not exactly sure the process that goes through that. I know there's some approval they can go through. Something like that. A lot of TrueColours really loudly coloured TBs are double registered JC and APHA.

JC/APHA isn't very common because loudly coloured TBs aren't exactly common themselves.


----------



## csimkunas6 (Apr 18, 2010)

Poseidon said:


> Yes, both horses have to be TB to be JC. But horses CAN be both JC and APHA. I'm not exactly sure the process that goes through that. I know there's some approval they can go through. Something like that. A lot of TrueColours really loudly coloured TBs are double registered JC and APHA.
> 
> JC/APHA isn't very common because loudly coloured TBs aren't exactly common themselves.


Thanks Poseidon...thats what I thought. Thanks for the info on the TrueColours TB's too, I was wondering that after I posted that too


----------



## Poseidon (Oct 1, 2010)

This thread is reminding me that I should pay to become an APHA member to put Abby in my name.. I've had her for a year myself, but her previous owner had her for 4 years and never did it, so Just Passin Bayou is still owned by her breeder in Iowa. Baha.


----------

